# Now this is something to look forward to.



## Petrus (6/3/17)

To all my BF friends.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Akash (6/3/17)

So much want!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (6/3/17)

Petrus said:


> To all my BF friends.
> View attachment 87267


Must be the "friends" you dont really get on with, because that pull tab on the bottom of the bottle is going to break off fairly soon leading to a frustrating end user experience.


----------



## Huffapuff (6/3/17)

The rectangular bottle is an interesting way to save space. Hopefully the mod won't have any Sigelei issues...


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/3/17)

blujeenz said:


> Must be the "friends" you dont really get on with, because that pull tab on the bottom of the bottle is going to break off fairly soon leading to a frustrating end user experience.



Trust @blujeenz to see what others don't see...thx

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (6/3/17)

blujeenz said:


> Must be the "friends" you dont really get on with, because that pull tab on the bottom of the bottle is going to break off fairly soon leading to a frustrating end user experience.



Is there no "eyes of the forum" badge that we can pin on this man? Good looking out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (6/3/17)

I like my 2 Sig 213's just fine. Even my 3 Sig mech and one VV/VW tube mods bought almost 4 years ago are bullet proof enough to still use any of them in a pinch. But I have to call it as I see it. I don't see this mod as anything that will live with me because even with this small amount of info about it suggests issues that it will have.

Proven to me in the Reos way back in the "sauce bottle" upgrade attempts years ago to give them more on board joose capacity (pre Vaporage and Italia bottles for them), square squonk bottles do not squonk as well as round, do not hold up and soon fail.

The way new gear is coming out so fast then goes away fast after their run in the lime light now days, having an OEM bottle that will soon enough not be available with probably nothing else that can be retrofitted to its specs is troublesome. 

A drip catcher is not a selling point... not needing one is.

Agree with @blujeenz that the pull tab could fail eventually.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/3/17)

Round bottles spread the flex load fairly evenly over the surface but square bottles concentrate the flexing on the corners, which soon wear out like most plastic "live hinges".
Coupled with the fact that its a custom bottle... fool me once...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/3/17)

tbh, i don't really get the hate on the bottle. i've used a few different bottles. and honestly dripbox bottles are still the best IMHO. that said i'm keen to try these lighter looking ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (7/3/17)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> tbh, i don't really get the hate on the bottle. i've used a few different bottles. and honestly dripbox bottles are still the best IMHO. that said i'm keen to try these lighter looking ones.


Bro,whats the highest Watt bf on the market?


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/3/17)

kev mac said:


> Bro,whats the highest Watt bf on the market?


@kev mac Dripbox 2 at 80w like the rest but lost vape drone coming soon at 160w


----------



## Huffapuff (7/3/17)

Or the Dripbox 160?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @kev mac Dripbox 2 at 80w like the rest but lost vape drone coming soon at 160w



Lost Vape Halcyon 200W
Lost Vape Drone BF 166W (coming soon)
Kangertech Dripbox 160W
This sigelei thing 155W
GeekVape G100S 100W
Kangertech Dripbox 2 80W
All the DNA 75 based squonkers.
All the Dicodes Based Squonkers
Then all the single 18650 Mech squonkers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/3/17)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Lost Vape Halcyon 200W
> Lost Vape Drone BF 166W (coming soon)
> Kangertech Dripbox 160W
> GeekVape G100S 100W
> ...


Completely forgot abt the halcyon and the auto firing Dripbox 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Completely forgot abt the halcyon and the auto firing Dripbox 1



Never had either of my dripbox 1's autofire on me.


----------



## Silver (7/3/17)

Thanks for sharing @Petrus
This looks interesting because its different

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/3/17)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Never had either of my dripbox 1's autofire on me.


Ok cool so safe to get one then...was too scared with all the auto fire stories


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Ok cool so safe to get one then...was too scared with all the auto fire stories



Ye it is safe, but honestly if you have a dripbox v2, why bother? the v1 is unregulated, so the battery life is really not that great.

Rather jump in on the Drone BF pre-order

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (7/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @Petrus
> This looks interesting because its different


@Silver , I owe a 213 and must say, I am very pleased with the device, solid and reliable. Now if this squonker performs, no leaks, craftsmanship and effective squonking, it sure is going to impress the market. The UKS guys are already raving about this device, and I can't think of somebody else in the squonking community who would give better feedback. I for one is going to give this one a miss, got 12 now and think this is quite enough for me to handle, but maybe just maybe I will hit the checkout button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (7/3/17)

If this is 2 amp charging its on my list


----------



## Pixstar (7/3/17)

At a time when I too want to delve further into squonking, the timing of the BF 'revolution' couldn't be better.
I think we'll see many new innovations like this one, some will fail and some will be game changers. Exciting times ahead.


----------

